# DeWalt saw blade



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Today was the first time I had used a Dewalt saw blade it was a 60t and I used it to cut 3/4" oak plywood. I had been using a 200 t for the 3/4 oak plywood in the past because it left a nice clean cut. The 60t cut it like a knife through butter and the cut was clean think I will pick up a few more of these blades. I know you guys use better blades however I am happy with this blade and the price.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Bruce - DeWalt has a couple of different lines and quality levels of blades. Their upper end blades are pretty impressive in my book, and I've tried most of the top brands and models. From the DeWalt offerings I've tried and liked the DW7124TK, DW7657, DW7646, DW7647, DW3218TK, and DW7150PT. I've never been a fan of their Construction series for fine furniture work though. 

Since the merger with Delta, the DW lines are a bit more confusing, but they used to offer a Series 20 Construction grade, a Series 40 and Series 60 WWer grade...the two upper lines were made in England. All of these blades are still around as new old stock (NOS) but I don't believe they are all their current offerings. They now have a yellow coated Precision Trim "PT" series of thin kerf blades that cut well too. Which model did you try?


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah Bruce I will say I have a dewalt saw blade on my Ryobi chop saw and also on my Ridgid Table saw and of course on the DeWalt miter saw. IT cuts awesome I haven't used anything but.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Knotscott.
The 60 t is DW -3106 I also bought a 32 t and it is DW -3103 I will use the 32 t this weekend got both blades for $39.95 plus tax. HD has a sell on De Walt blades this week. You can pick up two 60 t blades in a pack for $29.95 so I will get them also I like this 60 so much I will get two more.


----------



## Rz9w5b (Jan 23, 2008)

I have been using DeWalt saw blades for a couple years. Mine cut so smooth that it is really hard to tel if it has been cut or not. Even ripping on the table saw is hard to tell which side was cut and which was jointed. I will say the 12in 80 tooth mitre saw blade has a wobble in it which in thick wood does not cut perpendicular to the wood, it pulls sideways. It is a massive blade, and it cuts better after I let it get up to speed in my DeWalt sliding mitre saw. I am extremely happy with mine and would buy another. :thumbsup:


----------



## gusthehonky (Apr 27, 2008)

I gotta agree, I've been using the 60t, on an old Rockwell ts that I use mainly for cross cuts, very happy. Was using Diablo, cost will now be the decision maker for replacements.
________
Expert Insurance


----------



## aggreX (Aug 14, 2008)

I used my October HD coupon (spend $30 get $10 off) to buy the two-blade special 10" 60T Fine CrossCut DW 3106. The information from this thread plus cost of $10 per blade made the purchase interesting: carbide, 60T, thin kerf, anti-stick rim


----------



## aggreX (Aug 14, 2008)

Bruce B said:


> The 60 t is DW -3106 I also bought a 32 t and it is DW -3103 I will use the 32 t this weekend got both blades for $39.95 plus tax. HD has a sell on De Walt blades this week. You can pick up two 60 t blades in a pack for $29.95 so I will get them also I like this 60 so much I will get two more.


FYI: Sears has that Dewalt combo pack (DW3106P5): ten-inch 60T + 32T marked down $39.99>$24.99
They are not freuds/forrest blades but for the price they offer a lot of value for construction work at $12 each: thin-kerf, carbide, 60/32T. Last week they had a number of other blades on sale, i.e. freud ultimate cut 80T $84.99>$41.99 There may be no stickers indicating the sales price so you got to have the blade scanned.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used about every cheep blade on the market. However I have Dewalt on my chop saw (compound miter) and my little portable table saw and I like it. Without going out to my shop and looking, I think they are 60t blades. I give them 2 thumbs up.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

aggreX, Thanks for the heads up re: the sears sale. I was looking at this exact setup at Lowes the other day, stopped by Sears tonight and picked it up for 24.95 plus tax. I feel like it is a great deal. I know they will be a heck of alot better blades than what I have on my old table saw now, which still has the old blade from the guy i bought the saw from. He ran everything through it so I'm sure it needs to be replaced.

Can anyone educate me on what blade to use for what sawing on a tablesaw? Rip with the 32 tooth and crosscut with the 60 t or would I be ok using the 60t for both? Any help is always much appreciated.

John


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

jdixon said:


> ...Can anyone educate me on what blade to use for what sawing on a tablesaw? Rip with the 32 tooth and crosscut with the 60 t or would I be ok using the 60t for both? Any help is always much appreciated.
> 
> John


Saw Blades 101

Your strategy looks right to me. Depending on your saw and the material, the 60T will rip also...prolly to an inch thick or so...you're saw will let you know. The 32T will crosscut too but may not leave a clean enough cut....it's ok for non-critical stuff, but change to the 60T when it matters. You may even want to pick up a 24T FTG ripper for really thick stuff. Keep 'em clean, and they'll work better longer for you.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 14, 2008)

> Keep 'em clean, and they'll work better longer for you.


Just trying to learn: Comments please
1) "what do you mean keep 'em clean?" 
2) Any recommendations on removing plastic debri stuck on the table saw blade after cutting some Trex 
3) I noticed laminate flooring crosscuts dulled my general purpose blades prematurely on miter saw


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

aggreX said:


> Just trying to learn: Comments please
> 1) "what do you mean keep 'em clean?"
> 2) Any recommendations on removing plastic debri stuck on the table saw blade after cutting some Trex
> 3) I noticed laminate flooring crosscuts dulled my general purpose blades prematurely on miter saw


Laminate flooring and MDF are both known blade dullers. Better off using either a junk blade or a blade with a triple chip grind (TCG) that are the most durable. 

Pitch and gum build up on saw blades should be removed often. It causes excessive heat which causes faster wear and dulling as the carbide breaks down. It also mimics a dull blade....often a dirty blade gets mistaken for one needing sharpening...always clean it first and then see. There are countless successful methods for blade cleaning....spray on home degreasers (409, Simple Green, Fantastic, Greased Lightning, Totally Awesome), citrus cleaners (Goo Gone, Goof Off), or aftermarket cleaners from Boeshield, CMT, and others. Freud recommends soaking in kerosense. I tend to grab whatever we have in the house...all those listed above work well...I spray it a degreaser and brush it off with a toothbrush or brass bristle brush. ( I use a lid from a 5 gal bucket). 5 minutes start to finish and no soaking. The more often you do it, the easier they are to keep clean.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 14, 2008)

Great information on blades as always + thanks


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

As long as we're on the subject of DeWalt saw blades, a few weeks ago I picked up a Series 60 DW7640 full kerf 50T combo blade made in the UK and really like it. I own alot of blades and have tried alot of blades...it's not often that I leave the same blade in the saw for 2-3 weeks straight. This is the blade that the Woodworking Journal gave high marks to about 2 years ago. It's not the cleanest cutting, nor the fastest ripping blade I've tried, but it does alot of things very well and cuts quietly with very low resistance. It's got a lot of "intangibles" going for it, as well as being a great value....it was ~ $30 from a seller on Ebay. :thumbsup:


----------

